# What are Sony's tactics?



## Mikehit (Aug 5, 2018)

The video in this link is from Kevin Raber of Luminous Landscape and although I think the theme of a 'war' is hyerpbole he does towards the end bring bring some interesting comments on the tactics of different manufacturers: have Nikon introduced a larger flange to enable them to make multiple formats in a standard sized body? And are Sony holding back on a mega-sensor body so they can trump CaNikon announcements and leapfrog them on the 'look what I've got' stakes? 






Interestingly, Sony have just introduced in the UK what is said to be a permanent drop in price of the A9 from 4,300 GBP to 3,700 GBP (Launch price was 4,500 less than a year ago). This is bringing the A9 down from the 1Dx level to 5D4 level. The A7R3 has dropped from 3,200 GBP to ,2900 GBP.

I suspect they have they done this as a spoiler for the CaNikon releases but it could equally be that the take up of the A9 has been disappointing compared to the 1Dx2/D5 (then again 12 months is not a heap of time to change what is a pretty conservative market so have they bottled it?).

These will be interesting times over the next 12 months while they all jostle for position.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 6, 2018)

Medium Format mirrorless sales must be orders of magnitude lower than FF. It's a huge jump in price for a marginal jump in performance, IMHO. (Would love to see data on this, actually. How is the Fuji mirrorless / H'Bad mirrorless doing commercially?)

I'm not saying Sony's not crazy enough to try a medium format product, but the body would be north of $5k and the lenses would be massive and expensive.

- A


----------



## padam (Aug 6, 2018)

Their tactics will be the same as before. New cameras with better EVFs and updated sensors and processors and even more features (maybe just minor updates if released quicker) and older ones at discounted prices.
There won't be any major changes, unless they can make them efficiently and at a high profit (a curved sensor compact, for instance)


----------



## brad-man (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm fortunate in that I'm currently only interested in APS-C mirrorless. I expect to remain happy with my 5DIV for _at least_ several more years. It's going to be very interesting indeed to see how these new cameras with their new lens mounts behave with native and legacy glass. It will be even more interesting to see how the cameras interact with non-native lenses. Interesting times indeed...


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Medium Format mirrorless sales must be orders of magnitude lower than FF. It's a huge jump in price for a marginal jump in performance, IMHO. (Would love to see data on this, actually. How is the Fuji mirrorless / H'Bad mirrorless doing commercially?)
> 
> I'm not saying Sony's not crazy enough to try a medium format product, but the body would be north of $5k and the lenses would be massive and expensive.
> 
> - A



You are right, but I would love to see a Canon MF camera. The Pentax looks like a good offering, but for me it isn't a need. MF is just a want. I need

a Hyundai. I want a Bentley. Besides, for the price of the camera and two lenses I could buy the Hyundai.


----------

